# FS - Beef heart mixture - Next batch Jan 29th



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm planning on making another batch of beef heart mix on Jan 29th.

I've had some great feedback from members who have tried the mix with their discus and other high protein requirement fish (cichlids, stingrays, etc).

If you are interested in picking some up, please let me know so I can gage how much I need to prepare. My plan is to also have some on stock so that I can maintain a supply for those who want to continue to use it.

Please PM me if you are interested with the amount in lbs

The main ingredients I use are Free Range Organic beef heart (no hormones, no antibiotics, grass\alfala feed, remove all fat and membrane), Shrimp (shell removed), Wild salmon (skin and bones removed) and peas. There are other things I add to it such as red algae, garlic extreme, spiralina powder (not tablets), flakes, etc. I use a binder that keeps the mixture intack in 80+ F water, so it doesn't disolve on the bottom. Basically, 1lbs of this feeds my 6 discus (4 large + 2 med) and a bunch of little fish for almost 3 months on 2 feedings per day. However, if you are trying to grow out you babies\juvi discus you will burn through it much quicker.

*$15/lbs*


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd be interested. Maybe if others from this area are nterested we can organize a group pick up. Or would you be able to bring it to downtown?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> I'd be interested. Maybe if others from this area are nterested we can organize a group pick up. Or would you be able to bring it to downtown?


I'd be interested in this as well with a group pick up.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Me too. Any volunteer to go to Richmond? Too bad I just came back from there yesterday. Could be near there in 1.5 week. I will have almost 20 hungry discus to feed.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

hey i can go if its esayer for people to come to surrey....... money and stuff wuold be good to have in advace if possible.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

anyone from Maple Ridge going out? have never used this kind of food before and would not mind trying it...


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow...thanks for the intrest.

I am in Burnaby, downtown and east Van area throughout the week and can meet up somewhere afterwork. As well we (wife and kids) are all over the place on the weekend too and can definately meet up somewhere.

Maple Ridge maybe a little out of my way, but I can check with one of my employee who lives out there to see you can pick it up from his place.

Just PM me for how many lbs you are looking for and as I will need to pickup the ingredients.

BonsiDave...you mailbox is full and I can't PM you back.

I should have it all ready by next Saturday.

FYI - you will be shocked how fast and thick your discus will grow on this stuff compared to pellets\flakes\bloodwoorm diet.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Kevin (?)

Where exactly are you in Richmond. I should be able to pick up for people in Coquitlam/Maple Ridge/Port Moody. I am pretty well in the middle near Coquitman Centre.

Gordon


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Gklaw, that would be awesome


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Kevin (?)
> 
> Where exactly are you in Richmond. I should be able to pick up for people in Coquitlam/Maple Ridge/Port Moody. I am pretty well in the middle near Coquitman Centre.
> 
> Gordon


Hi Gordon,

I'm near 1 and Bludell. If you are picking up for volume, I can definitely meet up with you somewhere.

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Target / ADZ1 / Discus. How much do you want? I would take 2 pound.

Cowis : do you want me to pick some up for you as well?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

2 lbs for me too please


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll take a couple of pounds also. Thanks.

Rod


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm in for 5 lbs.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Looks like a few cows going to loose their hearts


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i'm in for 1lb for now just to see how my fish respond to it.
i'm mostly getting it for the Baby discus challange.
but if it works out i'll be in for more.


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm in for 3 lbs ...can meet in burnaby...pmed u


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Dave, want to pick some up for me? i want 3 lbs...


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

*FS - Beef heart mixture*

I'm in for 1 lb as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Beef heart is ready and I will individually PM everyone to make arragements.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

For those who have not used frozen beef heart mixtrure before. I found this method worked best for me for my discus. If there are other methods that work, I'm all ears.

Take a knife and slit the top side of the freezer bag and store it in a larger freezer bag.

To feed them, use a pearing knife and shave off a strips around 1-2mm thick around 2" long and let it sink to the bottom. I found chuncks did not work too well as the big ones tend hog it all and it is easier for the fish to take pieces off from a strip.....unless you have a big fish that just swallows it.

Most fish will just take to it without skipping a beat, however for discus and finky fish:

Most of the people that are picking up know this, but for the newbies...

Discus are usually weary about new food so it may take a few days for adjustment. Best to introduce new food in the Morning feed when they are the hungriest. For the more finicky ones, you can try skipping the nightly feed so they are hungrier for the AM feed. The garlic in the food will help entice them.

If your discus takes flakes and bits, you shouldn't have a problem transitioning them to the BH mixture. Just shave it very thin so it looks like flakes. Once one starts eating it, it will teach the others. Then you can start making it thicker each day.

If your discus only takes bloodworms, it will be a little tougher. In a BB tank, it shouldn't be too hard as hunger will kick in and they can easily find the food on the bottom.

If you have a planted tank, do not feed them too much. I would say let them eat as much as then can in 1 or 2 min otherwise you will have a nutrient explosion. You are not going to get great growth. Anyhow its only best to put adult disucs in planted tanks as their big growing days are behind them.

If you are doing growouts, best to feed them 5 to 6 times a day for <3" and 3 to 4 times for >3". If you have the time for mulitple water changes, let them eat as much as they can for 20min and then clean up the leftover. I didn't have the time so my heavy feed was in the morning and afterwork. I would do a WC 2hr or so after the afterwork heavy feed. I also gave them a light snack before the light goes off and make sure you scoop out the leftover. I was told the before sleeping feed helps them grow.

If you have a planted tank and they only eat bloodworms, it is much harder. You may need to starve them a day or 2. I wound up using a juvi to train them to eat it.

If there are any other tricks or suggestions, I'm all ears again.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Kevin. I found before sleeping feed helps me grow as well


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Me too, but in the wrong way and wrong direction


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Kevin. Picked mine up from Gordon last night. And thanks to Dave for making the trip out to Richmond for us.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

No problem. My little discus are loving the new bh mix and my lg wilds are slowly coming around. Thanks Again Kevin.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Great to hear that they are taking to it. Once they get accustomed to it, they will gorge themselves. 

For everyone else incase I didn't explain:
The food is pretty dense and I would say its easily equiv feed of 3lbs of bloodworms and 10x more nutritious and balanced.

The vegi content will help keep them stay regular especially with the high protein. The other stuff will help bring out the colour, increase health and boost growth. Its also good for conditioning for breeding (worked for my clowns and seahorses - not the BH mixture)

When I was growing out baby discus it went from quarter size to 3" in 6-7 weeks. Probably would have done better if my wife had let me cull.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm planning on making another batch of beef heart mix on Jan 29th. 

I've had some great feedback from members who have tried the mix with their discus and other high protein requirement fish (cichlids, stingrays, etc).

If you are interested in picking some up, please let me know so I can gage how much I need to prepare. My plan is to also have some on stock so that I can maintain a supply for those who want to continue to use it. 

Please PM me if you are interested with the amount in lbs


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I will take another 4 lbs thanks


----------



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

I'll try out 2 lbs!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

ill try 2 lbs also!


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

hi i'm very interested in this. can i feed this mixture to my clownfish?


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Besides the beef heart and peas, everything else is marine produce or can be used by marine fish.

I think BF is fine for marine, but I never tried it. They did\do sell it a J&L.

I will PM everyone next week to arrange for pickup or drop off.....Thx


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

how do you store it? do u put all the ingredients in a food processor and grind it all up then put it in freezer bags and freeze it?


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Timbits said:


> how do you store it? do u put all the ingredients in a food processor and grind it all up then put it in freezer bags and freeze it?


Everything is grounded up really well or as best as I could and mixed together. I fill 1lb+ of the mush in a freezer bag and deep freeze them in flats. You basically shave off stips of it and it will slowly make its way down while the fish slowly picks away at it. The binding agent (not gelatin) helps keeps it in tack so it does not melt into tiny peices.


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Kevin,I'm out of BH !!!!!where are you?have not hear from you.....planning to make my own but no time...


----------

